# Hac Clock



## jackp93 (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi

I have just bought a hac clock and was looking for a diagram of the movement preferebly with names of the parts on it as well, i have looked on the internet but could not find any decent diagrams.

cheers

Jack


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)




----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Photo? - - would help a bit :yes:

:weed:


----------

